# Kava banned from sale in Canada



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.globeandmail.com/servlet/Articl...BN/breakingnews


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Thank you for the warning, NDGSTN I think it's high time the public realized that just because something is "natural" doesn't meant that it's safe.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm a little late in the posting here but I wanted to comment. I think it's a far good thing that Kava has been banned from sale.I am a person who IS a holistic practitioner and I even owned an herb store. I took Kava off my shelves YEARS ago and I never recomend that stuff to anyone.It is a mild hallucinogen that was used as a ritual herb to promote visions and mystical experiences.In short, it's an herb that no one should take especially when operating machinery or driving.It's sad that so many people think that just because something is a plant that it is safe.Plants and suppliments are big medicine and it's important to explore all the indications and contraindications before using plants and suppliments for assistence in our bodies.Also, be especially careful when a plant substance gets a big push as a cureall.That means that someone has put a lot of money into "research" to prove a substance as helpful to a real medical condition.Unfortunately the line between herbs and pharmeceuticals is a little grey and that kind of thing can have both good and bad consequences.I find it interesting that some things I have read about lately seem to conveniently over look the traditional words of caution in plant use when touting the great benefits of the all natural experience.I believe that with our personal healing that we must always be inquisitive enough to question the latest authority.Being in charge of our own health is a never ending study and work in progress.Just my two cents.Kamie


----------

